# Prediction of  "Armageddon"



## gilbert0

Revelations 16:14-16
The site or time of a final and conclusive battle between the forces of good and evil. The battle taking place at Armageddon. A usually vast decisive conflict or confrontation. 

Armageddon -gran batalla final mencionada en la Biblia que precede al fin del mundo, nuestos problemas con determinados países podría conducirnos a Armagedón.

I hope this won't scare us all but reality this will going to happen on the future and we have to face it. Just one question.....

What will you do?


Dios de vendiga.


----------



## Reili

"_Revelations 16:14-16_


_The site or time of a final and conclusive battle between the forces of good and evil. The battle taking place at Armageddon. A usually vast decisive conflict or confrontation. _

_*Armagedón* -gran batalla final mencionada en la Biblia que precede al fin del mundo, nuestos problemas con determinados países podría*n* conducirnos *al *Armagedón._

_I hope this won't scare us all but reality this will going to happen on the future and we have to face it. Just one question....._

_What will you do?_


_Dios *t*e *b*endiga_"

​Talking about religion it's a hard issue, somebody will believe, some other won't believe... commonly we just don't think that everthing will end some day no matters if we believe in some religion, you know there are lots of treats to ove over us, maybe a nuclear war, maybe a huge disaster on Earth... well or we just don't think that we're destroying the EArth little by little.


----------



## rob.returns

Quick thinking would make me genuflect and do a lot of prayers..(best that I can do I think).hehe. =)


----------



## Merlin

Religiously talking, I'll pray and thank God. It's what we've been waiting for. The end of all suffering. (That is if we belong to heaven) I guess that's one of the things why we are here. Because this is not the world for us. God had created a better world where there's no suffering and pain. We are temporarily in this world because he wants to see who deserves to live in heaven with him. Although we feel happiness sometimes, in heaven happiness is forever. 

Everybody wants to go to heaven. But nobody wants to die. Is this true?


----------



## ixoxe

se Acuerdan de las torres gemelas?
Antes de que ocurriera fué filmado en Godzila, creo que el hombre está prediciendo su propio final.Vieron el Tsunami? Es algo muy parecido a Armagedon, A la humanidad le queda poco tiempo... si lo dice La Biblia así será. La Biblia es la Advertencia! y la Solución.-


----------



## nahash

gilbert0 said:
			
		

> Revelations 16:14-16
> The site or time of a final and conclusive battle between the forces of good and evil. The battle taking place at Armageddon. A usually vast decisive conflict or confrontation.
> 
> Armageddon -gran batalla final mencionada en la Biblia que precede al fin del mundo, nuestos problemas con determinados países podría conducirnos a Armagedón.
> 
> I hope this won't scare us all but reality this will going to happen on the future and we have to face it. Just one question.....
> 
> What will you do?
> 
> 
> Dios de vendiga.


 
Hi there! 
Yeah!you're right!it's really a reality!
Well, all I have to do when time comes like this is just pray though i accept that there's no permanent in this world.As of now while we are still in a good hands  in this world we just have to enjoy God's blessing,don't think much on that bad event that may happen in the future.Just pray and do good.


----------



## gilbert0

If the time will come, do you think we can prevent this from happening like earthquake, storm, tsunami, tornados and war?


----------



## rob.returns

We can't. All we can do is live with it or die with it.


----------



## LanceKitty

gilbert0 said:
			
		

> If the time will come, do you think we can prevent this from happening like earthquake, storm, tsunami, tornados and war?


 
Ah, if only we could live out the movies


----------



## Jonegy

As a devout Atheist can someone tell me what the dilemma is  ??  ;-)


----------



## rob.returns

Woah! An atheist, Once have a classmate who is an atheist, and once I was almost-to-be-an-atheist also but I change my mind.hehe

Jonegy could you tell me what is an atheist?


			
				Jonegy said:
			
		

> As a devout Atheist can someone tell me what the dilemma is ?? ;-)


----------



## GenJen54

Rob, 

An atheist is someone who does not believe in God/a god.  The word, from greek literally means:

a: without
theos:  god / religion

Therefore, an atheist is a person who does not follow the belief that God exists. 

As such, from an atheist's point of view, the subject of Armageddon is as significant as the subject of God/a god him/her/itself.


----------



## Jonegy

GenJen54 said:
			
		

> Rob,
> 
> As such, from an atheist's point of view, the subject of Armageddon is as significant as the subject of God/a god him/her/itself.


 
Thanks Genjen - I  couldn't have put it better myself.


----------



## rob.returns

Thanks GenJen, I know what it means. But I would like to know the point of view of an atheist.

So, let's put this clearly. YOu don't believe in GOd? How bout the Devil? I think you don't believe in the Devil too. Right? So, which side would you be? What do you believe?
I don't mean to be offensive, but why would you post here sir if you don't believe in GOd(or the Devil for that matter). Thanks!


----------



## GenJen54

> Originally posted by *Rob.Returns*
> Thanks GenJen, I know what it means.


Sorry to be telling you something you "already know," but I was answering your question directly, which was "could you tell me what is an atheist?"

I cannot speak for Jonegy, but I can speak for a member of my own family who considers himself atheist. He believes in complete secularization. Neither God nor the Devil exists to him. While my family member does believe that "something out there" created us, for all he knows that "something" is, and I quote, "the fungus under the toenail of some giant alien being."

He does not believe in any religious deity, including God, Allah, Buddha or Jesus. He simply does not believe in organized religion in any form and does not believe the bible or any other religious dogma or tenet. 

As for why Jonegy or any other atheist would post here, are we foreros not all entitled to share an opion, even if it does comform to everyone else's particular belief? 

The belief that Armageddon does _not_ exist is just as valid as the belief that it does.

Just a question.


----------



## rob.returns

Of course we are entitled. In the first place that is the reason that we have an account. Thanks for sharing your point of view.

I find it paradoxical, for someone who don't believe in God..but believes in "something or someone outthere"...

Quite fascinating. 

Lets just wait for the world to end and we will see...

Just another post.


----------



## Andre Balian

What an interesting discussion.  I find it amusing how easily irritated christians tend to become reguarding these issues.  

To me, I find christianity to be completely rediculous. Not to say that I don't believe in the possibility of a more powerful being... I just don't think it's some humanoid figure (created man in his image remember) that is consciously determining what will and won't happen. To me Christianity is a huge series of misinterpretations that allows for certain political structures to control and capitilize of gullible and misguided believers. I also think that the concept of heaven and hell and asking god for forgiveness is just a way to justify commiting any "sin" without having to face the consequences. Hey, you can still get into heaven, all you have to do is ask forgiveness and accept jesus as your saviour. Pfft. 

The prophecy of armageddon is also a way of avoiding having to take responsibility for our condition as a whole species. I believe that it is very possible that we will destroy ourselves. I even believe that very spiritually attuned people have had very real visions of "end times" or something similar. But from my understanding these are only possible or probable outcomes, which will occur if action is not taken to correct our course. We are all responsible for our own ability to affect the outcome, whether it is god that allows us to be responsible for our actions or just our own consious thoughts is irrelavent.  In my opinion, christianity trivializes what god could be.  

I could go on forever. Take it for whatever it's worth to you. I love my christian friends and family. I just think they are mislead. Christianity hasn't led them to becoming more spiritual. It has just controlled their minds. I mean, Jesus went on vision quests in the woods and meditated for 40 days. Through nature he was able to connect with "god" or a divine source of energy. The Native Americans did this and were perhaps the more spiritually adept than any other culture. Buddhists and Taoist use similar methods. What do all these people have in common? They are all lovers of peace and life. But look at christianity. It has been at the start of almost every war in the history books. What's the deal? 

I'm gonna pass the mic, but I'll be back.  

Oh for the record, I would consider myself to be agnostic.


----------



## rob.returns

Agnostic. so you don't believe in the existence or non-existence of God. SO what do you believe? 
You believe in people that tells you that there is an Unknown outthere? You told me that you do believe more in Buddhist, Taoist, and Native Americans. Confusing? 

But you also have post that "you LOVE your christian friends and families"? Oh, so you believe in LOVE. How do you know that LOVE exist. Because you feel it. Right? How do you know that it is LOVE? Because its just what is it? Right?

Hey, samething with GOd..if you don't believe in GOd. It means that you don't feel GOd in your life. I think you are the one that is mislead. I dont mean to hurt your agnostic feelings. 

I could not verify the existence of God, but I feel him and thats what is important. Call me Jesus Freak of God Freak but its better than believing in emptiness.


----------



## mari.kit

I dont want to think about "armageddon". I once tried to read the Revelation and it scares me off.
but we cant deny the fact that soon "it" will come. So i'll live my life to the fullest.. make friends to enemies.. (ill find some ) and spend time with the ones i love. 
So when the time comes i have to face "it", i will not have any regrets.
Pray and ... Keep the Faith!


----------



## GenJen54

> Originally posted by *Rob.Returns*
> I could not verify the existence of God, but I feel him and thats what is important. Call me Jesus Freak of God Freak but its better than believing in emptiness



How do you know that people who do not believe in "God" live in emptiness? Many people across the world believe in and practice religions which they believe make them _spiritually fulfilled_, even if "God" in his/her/its Judeo-Christian form, is not a part of that religion/spiritual dogma.

Their "faith" in <deity of their choice> could be just as spiritually satisfying and filled with LOVE as your faith in <Judeo-Christian> God.


----------



## rob.returns

"living in emptiness" is different from "believing in emptiness". Who is "they" in your sentence that is spiritually satisfied. "They" in my own point of view is a blurry opinion.


----------



## GenJen54

> Originally posted by *Rob.Returns*
> Who is "they" in your sentence that is spiritually satisfied. "They" in my own point of view is a blurry opinion.



They, as stated in my post, are those who do not believe in the Judeo-Christian God, but still find "spiritual" satisfaction in the belief of other deities, as others have suggested (Muslim, Buddhist, Hindi and Taoist beliefs, among others).

One can be a deeply spiritual person without being religious.  One can also be highly "religious" without being the least bit spiritual. 

Belief in emptiness to some can be just as "fulfilling" to the non-believers as belief in God is to those who believe in him/her/it.


----------



## rob.returns

GenJen54 said:
			
		

> One can be a deeply spiritual person without being religious. One can also be highly "religious" without being the least bit spiritual.


 
That's what wrong with people nowadays, they separate both. Being religious and being spiritual goes together. It manifests fullfilment.



			
				GenJen54 said:
			
		

> Belief in emptiness to some can be just as "fulfilling" to the non-believers as belief in God is to those who believe in him/her/it.


 
Woah, I can't believe what I'm reading GenJen54. But one thing is certain its your point of view, not mine. Emptiness is not fulfilling. Have you ever feel your "empty", its a negative word. Like saying "I feel empty"...certainly you are not happy when youll said that. 

"Im completely satisfied because I'm empty"...What gives? Tsk.Tsk.


----------



## fenixpollo

To bring this thread back into the reality of a language forum:

From etymology online: (link)
Armageddon _-- "a final conflict," 1811, figurative use of name in Rev. xvi.16, place of the great and final conflict, from the Hebrew_ Har Megiddon _"Mount of Megiddo," city in central Palestine, site of important Israeli battles._


			
				gilbert0 said:
			
		

> but in reality this will going to happen in the future and we have to face it.


 In a religiously tolerant forum, it's important to remember that this "reality" that has been mentioned so frequently in this thread is only the reality of one-third of the people in this world (source). 

The other two-thirds (about *4 billion* people) do not believe in this world-destroying "final conflict" -- and I'm not just talking about athiests, but about the rainbow of non-Judeo-Christian religions out there. 





			
				rob.returns said:
			
		

> That's what wrong with people nowadays


 Did I say a _tolerant_ forum? Hmm.


----------



## rob.returns

I don't believe in Media and SUrveys..Sorry. 

We got a pistol grip situation here...

It all boils down to personal views. 

Thanks!


----------



## Merlin

Well all I can say is that no matter what religion you are in, either you believe in God or not, the "End of Days" will come. No one can stop it. Unfortunately no one knows when it will happen. So we just have to be prepared. We just have to make the most of our lives.


----------



## fenixpollo

rob.returns said:
			
		

> I don't believe in Media and SUrveys..Sorry.


Do you mean that, when people are asked their religion in a survey and they state their religion openly and honestly, you don't believe them? *



			These data are based on census or public opinion data.1  Thus, a person is considered to be of a particular religion if they say that they are of that faith.
		
Click to expand...

 *You're right -- it comes down to what you believe. I commend you who are posting here for your conviction, although I would plead for a little more tolerance. And please don't apologize, any of you who are planning for Armageddon. Your faith is your internal belief, and not something that you should be proud or ashamed of. 

That's just my belief.


----------



## GenJen54

> Originally posted by *Merlin*
> Well all I can say is tht no matter what religion you are in, either you believe in God or not, _*the "End of Days" will come.*_ No one can stop it. Unfortunately no one knows when it will happen. So we just have to be prepared. We just have to make the most of our lives.


But, Merlin. That's the difference. This is *your belief!* Others don't believe the same way, therefore, for them, this is not a truth like it is for you. Neither view is right or wrong.


> Originally posted by *Rob.Returns*
> Being religious and being spiritual goes together. It manifests fullfilment.


For some people, this is true. But it is not a Universal truth. Religion is _often_ (not always) a mask people hide behind in order to espouse their judgements and condemnations onto others. Spirituality is what one "feels" inside when one believes themselves to have a connectedness with something greater than onerself. You can certainly have this fulfillment without following any religious pre-script.


> I don't believe in Media and SUrveys..Sorry.


So, you don't believe in factual data? You're not even giving credance to anyone else's beliefs but your own. 


> It all boils down to personal views.


You're right. It does, and everyone's views should have a place without judgement, not only in the world, but also on these forums. Telling people they are wrong because their beliefs are not in accordance with your own is judgement.

That does not mean people can still not have *meaningful, non-dogmatic and non-judgemental* discussion about it.


----------



## meili

GenJen54 said:
			
		

> One can be a deeply spiritual person without being religious. One can also be highly "religious" without being the least bit spiritual.


*I agree*. I am a Catholic, was born and raised from a Catholic family. My _faith _in God is what is guiding me to becoming a good person - without prejudice. I am not very religious, however, but I am spiritual. 



> For some people, this is true. But it is not a Universal truth. Religion is _often_ (not always) a mask people hide behind in order to espouse their judgements and condemnations onto others. Spirituality is what one "feels" inside when one believes themselves to have a connectedness with something greater than onerself. You can certainly have this fulfillment without following any religious pre-script.


 Yes.

Armageddon? I don't want to think about it - my opinion. If in any particular way it will do come? Then I'll just live my life now as a person.


----------



## rob.returns

If somebody thinks a person is wrong, its his point of view. 

It doesnt mean to hurt the person but convince the person.

Humans influence each other, for better or for worse. Atheist, Agnostic etc.. exist because something or someone influence them.


----------



## GenJen54

> Originally posted by *Rob.Returns*
> Humans influence each other, for better or for worse. Atheist, Agnostic etc.. exist because something or someone influence them.


On that, my dear Rob, I believe we can agree!


----------



## Jonegy

GenJen54 said:
			
		

> On that, my dear Rob, I believe we can agree!


 
See - he knew the answer all the time !!


----------



## Jonegy

rob.returns said:
			
		

> If somebody thinks a person is wrong, its his point of view.
> 
> It doesnt mean to hurt the person but convince the person.
> 
> Humans influence each other, for better or for worse. Atheist, Agnostic etc.. exist because something or someone influence them.


 
Sorry about that Gen - My remarks was for you but the quote should have been as above


----------



## rob.returns

It's not the answers my dear brothers, but the reason why we are debating here. Maybe time would tell us whats the truth someday..or maybe not. ANyways, Have a great day!


----------



## Beautiful Princess

Merlin said:
			
		

> Well all I can say is tht no matter what religion you are in, either you believe in God or not, the "End of Days" will come. No one can stop it. Unfortunately no one knows when it will happen. So we just have to be prepared. We just have to make the most of our lives.


 
Yes, I believe that end days will come. So I make sure I have a relationship with Christ who die for me, and yes again, I believe that it's not religion who can save us, It's the relationship with God and I did it simply, I confess my sins, I ask Him to be my Savior.


----------



## OlivierG

Any kind of belief is acceptable as long as its aim is not to force people to share it.

Anybody should be free to believe in God, Armageddon, Buddah, Allah, "Something above us", green aliens, Santa Claus, nothing, or whatsoever. It's a private field, a personal conviction nobody can discuss about.

The good point about Judeo-Christianism (sorry, I don't know about the other religions) is the kind of ethic it basically carries (or should carry): you should not kill, you have to be tolerant, you should forgive and basically be kind and empathic with other people.

If everybody could follow these simple rules, life would be much easier. But do we have to share the religion for sharing this ethic? 
I don't think so. I prefer doing it on my own, because I think it's the right way to act, instead of doing it because I would burn in hell for eternity if I don't.

A selfless act has more power to my eyes than when made under duress, or because it is written in a book, or because of a promise of heaven.

And if I'm wrong, anyway I'll be forgiven


----------

